# What sticks out on my 16 month filly



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see a majorly CUTE pony! She's adorable!

She is chubby but overall nicely built. Butt high at the moment, but she's likely to level out as she ages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I LOVE her! I had to look at her in your profile to see what breed she was. I could see that "draftiness" in there. I would have guessed Haflinger cross (not knowing any better).

She really reminds me of my Mustang, who I'm sure has a little draft in him. That may not sound like a compliment, but it is, he is built extremely sturdy and sound. He's 20 this year, I've been riding him on trails pretty hard since he was 12, and before that he was a rope horse and all around trail and hunting horse. So I love anything that is built nice and solid like that. 

Sorry I got off topic a bit. I am not good at proper conformation critiques, but I just wanted to say she is gorgeous!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She honestly looks a bit fat to be honest..


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Skyseternalangel I was concerned about her weight also, but the vet was just out on Saturday to do booster shots and teeth and she said she is going to be a stout girl. She only gets hay (not free choice) no grain or supplements of any kind. Fecal count was 0 so no worms. I feel I need to get her more exercise even though she tears around the paddock all the time. I am keeping a close eye on her weight as I do feel she should be a bit less chubby.

She a haffie/gypsy cross and her dad is a stout guy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> Skyseternalangel I was concerned about her weight also, but the vet was just out on Saturday to do booster shots and teeth and she said she is going to be a stout girl. She only gets hay (not free choice) no grain or supplements of any kind. Fecal count was 0 so no worms. I feel I need to get her more exercise even though she tears around the paddock all the time. I am keeping a close eye on her weight as I do feel she should be a bit less chubby.
> 
> She a haffie/gypsy cross and her dad is a stout guy.


I'm actually looking at the fat pockets behind her front legs, and the tail head. For 16 months I think she is overweight. Doesn't matter how stout she is or going to be, it will put extra stress on her joints.

To me that is more of a worry than her conformation currently (since she's so young it'll change over time)


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm actually looking at the fat pockets behind her front legs, and the tail head. For 16 months I think she is overweight. Doesn't matter how stout she is or going to be, it will put extra stress on her joints.
> 
> To me that is more of a worry than her conformation currently (since she's so young it'll change over time)


 
You confirm that I am not crazy. I two feel she is overweight, but I am puzzled why the vet who I have used for 12+ years did not mention anything about fat pockets. She spent 30 mins looking her over from top to bottom. Checked each leg from top to bottom, her underbelly, everywhere. I know they are big on getting after owners with overweight and underweight horses as my mother uses them also and she has a haffie cross that came to her very overweight his face was even puffy looking. 

The vet is coming out again in 3 weeks for a minor hoof issue with my Saddlebred to check the progress. I am going to have her go over April again. I know overweight horses can be worse than an underweight horse. 

Now for suggestions as to get some of the weight off. Like I said she only gets hay and it is not free choice. I can do one of two things get some slow feeders for the hay or keep her in the stall for an extra 1/2 hour so the two adults can eat a bit more of the hay.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> I LOVE her! I had to look at her in your profile to see what breed she was. I could see that "draftiness" in there. I would have guessed Haflinger cross (not knowing any better).
> 
> She really reminds me of my Mustang, who I'm sure has a little draft in him. That may not sound like a compliment, but it is, he is built extremely sturdy and sound. He's 20 this year, I've been riding him on trails pretty hard since he was 12, and before that he was a rope horse and all around trail and hunting horse. So I love anything that is built nice and solid like that.
> 
> Sorry I got off topic a bit. I am not good at proper conformation critiques, but I just wanted to say she is gorgeous!


Definate compliment I love Mustangs and several years ago my husband almost got one. I say almost because he was a stud and at the time there was no safe place to put him until he could be gelded.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

She is adorable! 

What type of hay are you feeding?


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Farmchic said:


> She is adorable!
> 
> What type of hay are you feeding?


First cut timothy with some grass mixed in.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think she is LOVELY!! I went back, and I don't see any fat pockets. 

Nancy


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> You confirm that I am not crazy. I two feel she is overweight, but I am puzzled why the vet who I have used for 12+ years did not mention anything about fat pockets. She spent 30 mins looking her over from top to bottom. Checked each leg from top to bottom, her underbelly, everywhere. I know they are big on getting after owners with overweight and underweight horses as my mother uses them also and she has a haffie cross that came to her very overweight his face was even puffy looking.
> 
> The vet is coming out again in 3 weeks for a minor hoof issue with my Saddlebred to check the progress. I am going to have her go over April again. I know overweight horses can be worse than an underweight horse.
> 
> Now for suggestions as to get some of the weight off. Like I said she only gets hay and it is not free choice. I can do one of two things get some slow feeders for the hay or keep her in the stall for an extra 1/2 hour so the two adults can eat a bit more of the hay.


Every vet has their own opinion but I am going off of Body Condition Scores

Here are some links
http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/AG_Equine_2005-01.pdf
Henneke Body Scoring

How much hay is she currently getting?


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Every vet has their own opinion but I am going off of Body Condition Scores
> 
> Here are some links
> http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/publication/AG_Equine_2005-01.pdf
> ...


The three of them get 25lbs of hay in the morning and 25lbs at night. It is scattered around the paddock in several piles. She will eat for a little bit then run around playing with her ball, then go eat some more and then go play. Unlike the two adults who will not move their heads out of a pile until it is gone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is really nicely built. I can't see anything "wrong", though she does look a bit overweight, just a wee bit.
You will be hard pressed in training her to not be subject to the "cuteness" factor; whereby you let her get away with too much because she is so "Gol-darned cute".


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> She is really nicely built. I can't see anything "wrong", though she does look a bit overweight, just a wee bit.
> You will be hard pressed in training her to not be subject to the "cuteness" factor; whereby you let her get away with too much because she is so "Gol-darned cute".


Thanks tinyliny. She is a cutie and she will try to ham up to you, but she learned a young age what will not be tolerated. I want her to be a well mannered horse when she is older. Plus i personally can not stand when a horse is pushing and disrespectful. My mother has a Haffie that is just a brat and I can't stand it.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

No critique from me, but I had to say that she is absolutely adorable. Haffies are irresistible, and the Gypsy cross just makes her even cuter. I think I want to steal her!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is just a doll !! I dont think her weight is an issue, considering her breed. Those are kinda chunky horses and drafts of any size are not meant to look like a TB .  She will tone up with line driving or round pen work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ladygodiva1228 said:


> The three of them get 25lbs of hay in the morning and 25lbs at night. It is scattered around the paddock in several piles. She will eat for a little bit then run around playing with her ball, then go eat some more and then go play. Unlike the two adults who will not move their heads out of a pile until it is gone.


What's her paddock like? You group feed via piles, which is near impossible to manage her weight then. 

Well if I had a horse like her, I'd make changes so she was at a healthier weight. But it's your horse, your chioce.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What's her paddock like? You group feed via piles, which is near impossible to manage her weight then.
> 
> Well if I had a horse like her, I'd make changes so she was at a healthier weight. But it's your horse, your chioce.


 
One big dirt paddock that has some hills. We are expanding it this Fall, but until then she is stuck in that one. 

It looks like she will be getting worked more to help burn off some of those extra calories. I would hate to see what she would look like if I didn't take her off grain. 

I have a feeling she is going to be the one who gets ridden the most when the time comes.


----------

